# Fedora installation on Dell inspiron 14z (5423)



## TnG (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I recently purchased Dell inspiron 14z. I want to install fedora on this as dual boot but I got many problems.

1) On fedora 18, X server is not working + it is not detecting hard drives also.

2) On fedora 17, its not able to detect hard disk, but X server is working fine. its giving me some python modules errors. I checked my installation media, nothing wrong with that. 

3) Fedora 16, is not working at all.

4) Fedora 15 Installation is completed without any error, but Neither Wlan nor Ethernet is working. I did _lspci |grep Atheros_ its shows

_07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Device 1090 (rev 10)
_
I try to recompile the kernel, but I could't because some packages are missing. 
After doing some research on internet I found, its a Bug. but at least wlan is working on fedora 17. 

I don't know what to do, Or can anybody suggest me how should i install fedora 17 on my laptop. Please need help.

Sorry for my English, as its not my 1st language.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

With so many problems I would try a different distribution.
You can download PCLinux which you can test without
installing in live mode:

Get PCLinuxOS » PCLinuxOS

The above link has versions that install KDE, LXDE or XFCE.
If it is gnome that you want then you could also try Mint Linux.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would recommend that you try running fedora in live mode too. You can do that from any of the livecd's.

FEDORA 18 DESKTOP EDITION


----------



## TnG (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys, I recompile the kernel with version 3.5.0, and my wlan is working. Also I found ethernet drivers on alx | The Linux Foundation . So my Ethernet is also working fine now.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

OK, you must have got hard drive, RAID array working or whatever storage method you use. Glad you sorted this.


----------



## iapazmino (Feb 14, 2013)

hal8000 said:


> OK, you must have got hard drive, RAID array working or whatever storage method you use. Glad you sorted this.


Hi,

I'm having the hdd problem: it isn't recognized while installing fedora 18.
Currently my dell 14z is running win8 on uefi mode.
Should I change the default config into a RAID array? and how would I do it?

Thanks in advance,
IP


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Have a look at this page:

Common F18 bugs - FedoraProject

Does your install drop you to a bootloader prompt?


----------



## iapazmino (Feb 14, 2013)

No, I do access the fedora installer.
But when I reach the hard disk configuration it says it did not find any hard disk. It just prompts a message asking me to hook a hard drive to the system and restart the installation.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Just had a quick google and found this from the Fedora Forums:

Fedora 18 does not detect any harddrives - FedoraForum.org


Although the user does not give any hardware details, he solved it by moving a SATA connector to another port. You may not have this luxury, Dell tends to be custom hardware, but may be worth having a look to see if any spare SATA ports are available.


----------



## iapazmino (Feb 14, 2013)

The DVD drive is detected and the installer runs perfectly. But during the installation anaconda reports there is not any hard drive installed in the computer.

I've checked and my disk is a liteonit lmt-32, I didn't open the laptop but checked on the hardware manager.

What else could I check to help you help me?

Thanks for the time you're taking to help me.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

OK i've found a non too helpful message from Dell saying they dont support linux

How to install Linux(debian/fedora) on my inspiron 14z ultrabook along with windows 7? - Linux Forum - Software & Operating Systems - Dell Community


and someone else with same laptop who also cannot install Fedora 18.
Unless anyone else can help I think you may have to ask on the Fedora Forum below:

FedoraForum.org - Fedora Support Forums and Community

Make sure you state its Fedora 18 and put all details about hardware and state
the error at the install stage. However just in case anyone else has insight keep
an eye on your thread here as well.


----------

